# Meat Presentation



## davidmcg (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright got a question, maybe I'll get creamed for asking, maybe I won't.  I can smoke up some mean pork and beef and really want to compete.  I know one of the biggest scores in the judging is the presentation of the meat.  Where can I learn the art of meat presentation?  I will be entering at least one competition this year and I am just looking for this one last bit of info.  I have some stiff competition.  Several of the annual entrants are past champions of the American Royal BBQ.  Heck, one of them is even a good friend of mine I went to school with.  The competition I am going to enter is the Northeast Kansas State Championship in McLouth, KS.  I don't even have a nice cooker, just something I made out of a barrel but it makes some great meat.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

I imagine the art of meat presentation is in the eye of the beholder.  Its all about what is pleasing to the eye.  Colors and garnish that bring out the subtle nuances of the meat or poultry being presented.  Remember we eat with our eyes first!!!

My suggestion would be for you to visit a competition before you compete (perhaps you already have) and look around for some ideas and see what you come up with.  You could also watch a few episodes on the food network...any show it doesnt matter...because they all present their finished products at the end of the show that may also give you some ideas.  Lastly make sure you check competition rules as only certain types of "greens" (lettuce, etc..) are allowed to be used.

Hope this gets you started...Good luck!!!


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Smokin Joe, I have done all that you suggested.  I guess this is the one last step that I just have to get over.  I am sure if I don't do it right that I won't be the first competitor to not present it right and somebody will let me know.  I'll just do it.  This is supposed to be fun anyhow and all we all are is just a bunch of show-offs looking fo a great time anyhow.  But to be a little more sure of this one last part, I think I will delegate the "dressing up" to my wife.  She is a little more artsy than I anyhow.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

You will do fine David, have some fun with it, try stacking your ribs in a crosshatch pattern, or making a fan pattern with your brisket slices.  I know that presentation is important but I think taste can beat a mediocre presentation any day of the week.  So keep cranking out the good Q and you guys will be just fine!!!


----------



## daddio (Apr 14, 2008)

depending on where you compete,there will be different rules as to what you can garnish with,and how to sauce or not sauce it,i posted earlier this weekend about judging our first kcbs cook-off and we saw some great looking boxes,i never imagined how they could come up with some of the presentations we saw some were outstanding others were very plain. but like i said in the other post you may want to look at getting certified to judge,then do some judging cause you will learn so much,as far as what judges look for,then after actually judging you see how creative some of these teams can be with their box presentation.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 14, 2008)

Agree with Daddio, if you want to get a feel for what works and what doesn't....become a judge and do that for a few contests. Almost without exception, the best scores are from those that have judged and know what to do with their presentation boxes. Contests are won and lost many times on tenths of points.....you don't want your presentation scores to move you from 1st place to 5th place. Good luck on any future contests!!!


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright gentlemen, I shall endeavor first to become a judge.  But beware, I took your advice.  So if at some later point in my life and I show up in your neck of the woods and compete, I just may do a better job that day of showing off than you do.  But regardless if I beat you or not, I will have tointro you to some of my smoked meat and the beverage of your choice.  These competitions bring out some of the best rivalries of fun and showing off that our fine country has to offer.  I love this hobby.


----------



## coyoterick (Apr 14, 2008)

In KCBS contests this isn't true, the taste is the biggest score with tenderness next, then appearance last.  But as another poster said you need every tenth of a point you can get!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont really plan on judging many comps....  plan on competing.... Under good advice from cookin team mates.... i took the KCBS judges class... GREAT class!! Good lerning experience... the classes are listed on the KCBS website....


----------



## daddio (Apr 14, 2008)

all's fair in love and bar-b-q!!!! i'll take that challenge,lol sounds like it's all part of the competing game to me. it really will help you though.


----------



## smokinokie (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually it's not.

For KCBS, the weighting factors are:

Appearance: .5714
Tenderness:  1.1428
Taste:  2.2858

You'll get 4 times the points for taste as you would for appearance.

If you know someone who competes and he's a friends ask.  Also watch a lot of the other forums, you'll see people post their photos.  Virtual Weber has a comp thread, so does BBQ brethern.  Lots of photos

And practice the presentation before that day, at least once.   At turn in time is a little too late.

Smokin'


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Smokin, thanks for the tip.  Went to the Virtual Weber page and saved some great photo's.  I still intend to take that KCBS judging class.  But when I get to get the time to take off from work to attend may be a problem.  But I just happen to have a free day Sunday so we are running a practice event.


----------

